# Wellubutrin, Gabritol??? Anyone else on these??



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about Wellbutrin or Gabritol? (spellin' terrible, i know)


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

Gabatril? My sister takes it for anxiety...says it is tea totally wonderful for her...she said it is the best anxiety medicine she has ever seen...she also takes Effexor XR and some other med for sleep as she has a horrible time with insomnia.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah. What do you need to know? I think you said in an earlier post you have bi-polar. Some Anti-depressants can aggravate that, and Wellbutrin is a big offender as far as bi-polar exacerbation.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I've been on Wellbutrin for the last couple of weeks and so far it is wonderful with a minimum of side effects.P.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi, I'm new to this website, but understand everything felt from what I've read on other's experiences. I had my first attach at age 7. I remember getting on my knees in the floor and curling up. I have noticed that when I am on an antidepressant (started taking Pamelor in 1996 when my husband committed suicide) that the medications help. Started on Wellbutrin one year ago because of so much weight gain from Pamelor. Stopped taking Wellbutrin in April 2002 (after major surgery) and started back into spasms/D/C. I went back on Wellbutrin a month ago, and can tell some difference. Started out at 75mg and Dr. changed me to 100mg., which I started today. Hope I can see even better results.


----------

